# Experts view and research on Probiotics



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

International Scientific Association for Probiotics and Prebiotics :http://www.isapp.net/Experts research:http://www.medicalconsumers.org/pages/Prob..._Be_Trusted.htm


----------

